# New dark elves



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

The new dark elves are on GW mail order. I saw the preview in last months white dwarf and thought they wre good but on advance order you really get the feel of how the army will look. and after looking at them closly, scrutinising them and seeing in to them in major detail. 
And I have decided to put over my critique.

Critique= ruddy amazing. in my honest opinion GW has out done its self in the making of these wonderful models. The detail is great.
My personal favorites are the new Cold one knights, I thought they made good cold ones with the lizard men but these ones are great. 
Take a look for your selves.
http://uk.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.uk?do=Individual&code=99120212002&orignav=13

I am really tempted by these model.

What does everybody else think of them?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I like them the cokld ones look like Raptors


----------



## dan1986 (Jun 12, 2008)

they deffo do look like raptors, they are pretty sweet! pity one of my buddies does dark elves, makes me not want to do them but we shall see!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

Yea,
Dark Elves Rock and the new Box is a great way to either bulster a force or start a new one.

hopefully they'l bring out some more sets for other armies *Hmm bigger high elf army*


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They look great. I really like the corsairs too. Very well detailed. I always thought the dark elves were some of the most detailed models in the range (black guard definitely)
Lucky for me I bought a load of warriors and converting models for my upcoming Dark elf army....None of the old now obsolete stuff


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Ive always liked the models but not the game play with dark elves hopefully the new book will change that. the corsairs are really good though.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

The old cold ones heads looked odd, now they look amassing, they all look sweet


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I was considering a fresh army before I saw these bad boys up close, for these fellas alone, I've said damn to a fresh army and gone back to Druchii. Throw in the Corsairs as well, and I just couldn't resist.


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

why oh why did you have to post that link, ive only just started my empire & now i want to start on Dark elves *sigh* oh well.

any ways the models look Awsome.


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

they look sweet, i'm loving the coldones.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

What do people think on the hydra, I think it is ace


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

It's a lot more dynamic looking now. definitley getting one...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

heres a question

on the spearhead it features the new hydra and 2 other metal models that are NOT metioned on the online dark elf minatures range. it mentions the supreme sorceress, dreadlord , corsairs etc but not these.

is the uk GW webby getting even crapper or are these models only availible to the spearhead?


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I think it is geting crapper, that is why i use USA site, to look at the new stuff


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Not seen the new hydra up close (may just be being blind) you got a link to a good pic?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

even the usa version does not show them

the hydra on the spearhead is more upright than the usual one, yet it shows the old one further down the page?

@ snorri i would recomend going on google and just typing in things like ' new dark elf minatures ' etc and see what comes up


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

hope this keeps you entertained until the 8th of august

btw does anyone know if the hydra is metal or plastic?


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

Iwould assume that its metal what i like best is that its only £12 for a unit of 5 cold ones which while more expensive than other races plastic cavalry its still cheaper than its ever been.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i agree, cold ones are a common part of a dark elf force and paying the old amount of a unit of 5 was too much, i might get 2 boxes 

is it me or does the hydra look abit strange? ok, its alot more detailed but it looks to much like a ..... erm ... well pterosaur ( sort of flying dino ) i prefered the old, more snake like one

the corsairs, assassins , coks , sup sorceress , mounted dreadlord are coming out first ( was it the 8th or 2nd of august ? ) then later on the others like the hydra, and some other charaters

neverthless, the details are awesome on most of the minatures, and its a _vast_ improvement on some of the old metals


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I love the fact thet the cold ones are going very raptor-ish.... I might still use some of the older ones though....nothing wrong with them either


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

thanks for pics of hydra looks awsome.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look fucking sweet, nice one


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Was at the doubles tournament at Warhammer world this weekend, and one evening they got the Dark Elf book out for people to have a look at - after stealing it for half an hour, all I can say is, DE players are gonna love it! (I'm a Dark Elf player myself, so I peak from experience)


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I'll have to buy some for a small force. The great thing is that most stuff is plastic now. Shame dark riders are still metal


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I use wood elf riders for my dark riders. I just change the arms for spare ones from my warriors, both crossbows and spears, and then either swap the heads for warrior heads or just green stuff a hood over them... makes them look much more dynamic than a spear pointing up in the air..... =)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

more piccys for you budding dark elf fans :


















and cold one box art :


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

bobss said:


> btw does anyone know if the hydra is metal or plastic?


He's metal.

Thanks for the pics, seen all but the last one elsewhere, but I do appriciate that last one as it will be me and missus in about six months, :biggrin: shes getting the new Warriors of Chaos army when it comes out later in the year.

I am drooling over those Cold Ones though, and if I get a chariot will have to update the Cold Ones with these as well, unless of course GW does it for us.

In all I am waiting eagerly for it though and will be pre-ordering the book asap.

No figures intially sadly, as I've got to wait for WoC, as we decided to do a tale of two gamers for our return to warhammer, so expect me to be bouncing off the walls waiting to grab that Druchii Battalion box in October ish time.. hehehe.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

> He's metal.


shame, guess i have to get the paperclips ready then and converting will be harder.



> as it will be me and missus in about six months


lol


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

I liked the old hydra better actually, but the new cold ones finally look menacing.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Dont get me wrong I love the cold ones and really want some and they do look very menacing however they dont look stupid anymore, will be hard to argue these excerllent models suffer from stupidity.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Snorri O'dubhda said:


> Dont get me wrong I love the cold ones and really want some and they do look very menacing however they dont look stupid anymore, will be hard to argue these excerllent models suffer from stupidity.


they fdo look very angry and strong though and they could act stupid by going against their riders or squabbling between themselves. 
Does this mean that saurus cold ones are changing that way too? I'm not sure if that would look all that good.....


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

well after a good hour scouring warseer there are alot ( like around 5 ) saying cold ones dont suffer from stupidity no more, although they maybe rumours i hope there true


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Everything I've read says they still have it, the List from Warhammer Forums and on Druchii.net seem to point at minor advantages such as the Chariots getting Ld 9 to combat it, and a Frenzy banner you could take to over-ride it. Oh and Malus apparently removes it completly if he joins a COK unit, which depending on his pts could be quite interesting.

I'd need to check (can't here at work) but the folks I take as gospel on Warseer regarding rumours aren't those making the 'Stupidity's gone' comments, but tbh I'd seriously doubt it.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

i agree, there are plenty of rumours that are obviously untrue like one which often states how dark elves are getting a new moster ? the closest thing to that is the hydra and that isn`t new


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

There is no new monster coming and cold ones are staying stupid.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

I've seen the new dark elves in this months white dwarf and the look very inpressive. also some of their new special rules are impressive ; eternal hatred for the entire army and armour peircing for the crossbowmen. also dark elf worriors are now 6 points!!


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

Thats cheap 6 points, anything else


----------



## angels of fire (Dec 4, 2007)

Assassains are also up there, they look awesome might pick up a few just to paint.


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

Hadent seen them before but they do look cool, the dark elves are turning out to be an excelent looking force.


----------



## Commissar Yarrick (Jun 14, 2008)

i think the new dark elves are great much better then the old ones


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

That they are just a few teasers i know, there is a new spell, soul steal is going to kick zombie ass, and there are some very nice new magic items.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

angels of fire said:


> Assassains are also up there, they look awesome might pick up a few just to paint.


the one on teh right looks mean


----------



## dlakertor (Mar 18, 2008)

those assassins look evil :grin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

They look ace, I am going to buy one just to paint it, it's that good


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

HAs anyone heard about the weapon styles that can be given? I've seen knights all with hand weapons and corsairs with crossbows. Any news on that??


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

COKs dunno but i know corsairs can have two handed weapons or hand weapons and ' handbows ' although they are crossbows


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Sorry i never noticed i didnt have long with the book.


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

CoKs come with lances as standard, and have no weapon changing options (although they are strength 4 basic now)
The Corsairs come with 2 hand weapons, and can swap one hand weapon for a handbow, which is essentially a short-range repeater xbow with thrown weapon penalty exceptions.
Oh, and the champion can swap both hand weapons for a brace of them


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

my first warhammer army was dark elves i never really played them or warhammer i need to start

like the new sorceress not static as the one i have


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Shadowfane said:


> CoKs come with lances as standard, and have no weapon changing options (although they are strength 4 basic now)
> The Corsairs come with 2 hand weapons, and can swap one hand weapon for a handbow, which is essentially a short-range repeater xbow with thrown weapon penalty exceptions.
> Oh, and the champion can swap both hand weapons for a brace of them


nice one thanks.

And am I the only one who laughs at the abbreviation for cold one knights or am I just too immature?:biggrin:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Far too immature 

I'm going into WFB for the first time, and dark elves are my only opponent. Shit.

The new models look fantastic though, so at least I'll be losing to a good looking army.
That's gotta be some consolation, right?


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

beenburned said:


> Far too immature
> 
> I'm going into WFB for the first time, and dark elves are my only opponent. Shit.
> 
> ...


I'm a teen I'm allowed to be:biggrin:

thing with dark elves though is that they're still low toughness and expensive enough so they are a hard army to use.... You might not lose all the time......


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I'm a teen too, and I stand by what I said :laugh:

True, and since I'm going dwarves (without gunpowder - very fluffy), I should stand a very good chance early on. If he masters them though... 

*shivers*


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

If anyone masters their army their opponents are screwed...


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like i'll be starting a new army then...

Still prefer the old hydra.

The new cold ones look awesome, but i'm not a fan of the riders, I preferred the old ones. The new corsairs look nice, as did the old ones. The new characters all look nice, though i dont think the new assassins look too sneaky, still, nice models.

I'd argue that the black guard and excecutioners are still the best models in the range though, which is a testament to just how good they are.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Pandawithissues... said:


> I'd argue that the black guard and excecutioners are still the best models in the range though, which is a testament to just how good they are.


I agree completely. The only bad thing about them is that they're metal and sooner or later they're going to be made plastic and will probably look a lot worse than the current ones when they do.....


----------



## H0RRIDF0RM (Mar 6, 2008)

We have the new Dark Elves Army Book at my shop, I havent looked at it other then to examine the new model ranges, if anyone wants to know anything ask I can let you know next Wed or Friday when I play.

Thought about starting them or Wood Elves if they suck lol.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm buying a box of cold ones as soon as they come out. My friend bought the army on saturday and I got a look at them. I'm just buying them to paint them.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Just got the spear head and am currently painting a cold one knight.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I must say that after a bit of thought the only models that I don't like are the topknot lord and the slag sorceress. Other than that they're all pretty good.

I forgot to take a look at the DE book when I was in Nottingham so I'll just have to wait and see how they turn out.


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

Im thinking of starting wfb having played 40k. I have seen some spearheads are incredibly poor value for money.

So what are people thoughts on the spear head (i.e. is it a well rounded item) and roughly what points value does it clock in at?
-cheers me dears


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Unless you are a hardcore Druchii fan I wouldn't recommend the spearhead wait for the amy box's to come out to get the real deals. Plus the spearhead doesn't make a army its just all the new models.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

go for the battalion boxes the deals are much better.


----------



## Crimson Death (Feb 16, 2008)

I love all the new dark elves. they all look amazing now they've finely been redone! apart from the new cold ones the other thing I really like is the new corsairs and the handbows are cool:biggrin:


----------



## Juno (May 3, 2008)

Cheers for the advice, will bide my time


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

The point of the spearheads is not to you save any money. It's just for (in my opinion rather sad) people to get the new models and army book a couple of weeks before anyone else.

Like Ancient has said, the battleforce is really good so you may want to look into that.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I ended up getting the spearhead for two reasons. The first is that I did want the new army book early, but thats cos I'm about to go on holiday, so I'll have it to read/ learn, to make games easier when I get back, the second is, that although the spearhead doesn't physicaly have uch in, it does mean that I'm now sorted for all the lord/hero choices until I start playing 2,000+ games, and it gves me the flexibility to choose.

I agree with Crimson Death, the new models really do look nice, especially the new cold ones and assassins, I'm gonna enjoy painting them!


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

My pre-order arrived from GW this morning, books looking really nice, part of me wishes I'd ordered a Corsairs box to play with, but I know I'll be getting the Battalion box when it comes out and be saving money. But from my intial glance through its looking like its going to be fun to play with the ole Druchii again. 


Oh and on a side note, I think this book has the best layout I've seen in an army book for ages regarding reference/magic items. (Its all at the back, not before teh army list.  )


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Druchii said:


> Unless you are a hardcore Druchii fan I wouldn't recommend the spearhead wait for the amy box's to come out to get the real deals. Plus the spearhead doesn't make a army its just all the new models.


Is there even an army box coming out any time soon? The most recent army, demons, doesn't even have a battalion, and the one before that, VC, still don't have an army box. Do army boxes come out more along the lines of 6 months after a release, or are they just an occasional nicety?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Not all armies get them, but the vampire counts did and the Dark elves will be.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Aye I kinda think I meant the Battalion in that post (must have had a brain freeze,) I'd tend not to recomend the army box just because GW's current strategy seems to be bring that out 6mnths to a year after the intial release and thats a awful lot of time to wait for your army. 
I was generally just under the opinion that for a fresh player the choice between picking up the spearhead, and waiting a month-ish to get 2 Battalions boxes, the book and a Hero fig would be much better value for about the same money.


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

VC did? All I see on the GW site is the VC battalion box. Is it coming out in a few months then?


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Nope its already out. There is a corpse cart ghouls and skelingtons in it i think.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The battalion is out 2 weeks after the official release of the dark elves which is with the same time as a lot of the newer products. kind of like a double time release thingy.....


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Apologies for being pedantic, but I don't think we're talking about the same thing. For example,

Dwarf Army: 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t1300250&prodId=prod1050165&rootCatGameStyle=

Dwarf Battalion:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...t1300250&prodId=prod1050129&rootCatGameStyle=

The army boxes are currently only Dwarf, Empire, High Elf, and O&G. The army is a bit better of a deal depending on what units your going for.

Just wondering if there was an alternative to picking up 2 of the Dark Elf battalions, since 40 corsairs seems on the excessive side.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I recently saw a high elf army deal which was mail order only and included a large number of the plastic sets. If the dark elves get their plastic command kits then there will be a good chance that there will be something similar.


----------

